# Vertikalangeln auf Zander



## Marius (6. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Boardies,

ich war Sonntag mit einem Bootskollegen in Sachen Vertikalfischen unterwegs. Gleich zu Beginn haben wir es in einem See mit Verbindung zur Ijssel versucht. Schnell das Boot eingeslippt und dann ging es los. Einmal quer durch den See treibend gefischt, aber kein Kontakt. Ein Hotspot ist immer in der Nähe eines aktiven Kiesbaggers. Aber auch dort hatten wir kein Fischkontakt. Mittlerweile haben wir 1,5 Stunden gefischt. OK, Krisenbesprechung. Ortswechsel ist angesagt. Wir hatten vor den See zu verlassen und es in den Ijsselbuhnen zu versuchen. Doch zuvor sollte noch die Verbindung zur Ijssel auf der Seeseite befischt werden. 10 Minuten später der erste Fisch. Ein strammer Barsch mit 38 cm war schon mal ein Anfang.
So könnte es weiter gehen. Unser Zielfisch war aber der Zander. Keine 5 Minuten später dann der nächste Biss. Der hat vielleicht rein gehauen. Noch ein Barsch? Nein, viel zu heftig. Der Fisch hatte in nur 6m tiefe meinen Vertikalköder genommen. Nach einem kräftigen Drill und einigen Momenten später war der Fisch an der Oberfläche. HECHT! Oh nein. 6kg Schnur geht ja noch aber kein Stahlvorfach! Es galt den Fisch schnell ins Boot zu bekommen ohne, dass er die Chance bekam die Schnur zu kappen. Geschafft. Ein dicker Bursche mit stattlichen 83cm machte die Fortsetzung perfekt. Die nächsten Bisse ließen nicht lange auf sich warten, doch konnten sie erstmal nicht verwandelt werden. Es kehrte etwas Ruhe ein. Schon kamen die ersten Spekulationen auf. Barsch 38cm, Hecht 83cm, Köder 8,3cm. Sollte da etwa ein Zusammenhang bestehen? Unsere Spekulationen wurden abrupt von einem großen Barschschwarm unterbrochen, den wir in der Zwischenzeit ausgemacht hatten. Herrlich! Innerhalb der nächsten 25 Minuten landeten wir 12 Barsche von denen keiner unter 30cm war. Und mindestens 20 Bisse konnten nicht verwertet werden. Zwischendurch bissen auch die ersten zwei Zander.
Um das ganze hier nicht zu langatmig zu gestalten komme ich jetzt mal zum Ende. Der Tag ging dem Ende entgegen. Wir hatten 19 Zander, 16 Barsche, 1 Hecht und 1 Rapfen gefangen. Eine Kuriosität war allerdings eine Robbe die wir faul auf einer Buhne liegend gesehen haben. Und das mal so schleppe 300km entfernt von der Nordsee!?
Alles in allem war es ein runder Angeltag mit viel Fisch, Spaß und Freude.


----------



## Marius (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Hallo Boardies,

bin gerade wieder aus Holland zurück. Ich war mit einem Angelkollegen in der Nähe bei Amsterdam natürlich zum Vertikalfischen. Letzte Woche war ja schon mal ganz gut, aber wir konnten heute unsere Zanderfangquote nochmals steigern. Zuvor waren wir noch am Samstag für zwei Stunden bis es dunkel wurde auf Hecht. Ausbeute waren magere 4 Hechte. Danach sind wir zu unserem Nachlager gefahren und haben dort die Nacht verbracht. Morgens ging es dann direkt auf's Wasser. Gleich nach 5 Minuten der erste Zander. Das fing ja gut an. Sollte aber erst einmal nicht so weiter gehen. Der Vormittag verlief etwas schleppend mit etwa 5 Zandern. Gegen 14:00 Uhr haben wir uns erst mal im Windschatten ein kleines Nickerchen gegönnt um die zweite Halbzeit wieder gestärkt angehen zu können. Gefischt wurde dann noch bis in die Dunkelheit hinein und letztendlich hatten wir einen tollen Tagesfang von 32 Zandern auf dem Konto.


----------



## Palometta (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Glückwunsch !

Das hört sich ja gewaltig an was ihr da veranstaltet  #6 

Und danke für den Kurzbericht.( mit Blildchen wäre noch beser )

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Wedaufischer (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Puhhh, ist ja gewaltig was da so auf uns einprasselt. Toller Bericht. Isselmeer ist also sehr gut? Toll! Schaun mer mal.

Bis in 14 Tagen.  :m


----------



## PetriHelix (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Hi,

wir waren jetzt Samstag (gestern) auf der Maas und haben gefangen

- Vertikalfischen 4 Zander (alle recht klein)
- Schleppen 1 Zander (55er), 3 Barsche (2 kleine und 1 von 38 cm)

Wenn es bald kälter wird erhoffe ich mir etwas mehr Erfolg beim Vertikalangeln.


----------



## Micky Finn (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Welche Köder verwendet ihr zum Vertikalfischen, Gummifische, Naturköder (Drachkowitch), oder Wobbler?

Bin mal gespannt

Andreas


----------



## PetriHelix (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Hi Micky,

soweit ich gehört habe angelst Du ja mit der gleichen Rute wie wir 
Ich nehme am liebsten den Mann´s Fine Fish (13cm?). Farbe möglichst hell (grün-gelb, orange-gelb), mit 14-28g Kopf (je nach Drift, Strömung, usw.) und einem Stinger-System (Schwanzdrilling). Habe zwar auch andere Vertikalköder (Gummifische => auch von Mann´s, Wobbler => Rapalla und Zocker) aber damit habe ich noch nichts gefangen. Liegt vielleicht auch daran das ich den Fine Fish-Ködern zu sehr vertraue


----------



## Micky Finn (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Hi Petri Helix,

ja ich hab auch den SPO-Zahnstocher. Der läßt sich innen schön unter´s Autodach klemmen. (Griff hinter Sonnenblende und Blank in die Rille zwischen hinteren Gurthalterund Dach) Bleibt immer im Auto und ist deshalb die Rute mit der ich am häufigsten Fische - auch vom Ufer. Hab gestern erst wieder einen kleinen Hecht an der Rute gehabt, allerdingt auf 3-er Vibrax mit vorgeschaltetem Blei und vom Ufer.
Zum Vertikalfischen vom Boot komm ich zur Zeit seltener, da ich derzeit meistens nen kleinen Beagle (4 1/2) Monate dabei habe und er schon zwei mal aus dem Boot gefallen ist. Der bleibt einfach nicht ruhig....... kostet nur Nerven.

Von Man´s hab ich auch ein paar Gummifische ohne Schwanzschaufel, war damit aber bisher nicht erfolgreich. Ich hatte die häufigsten Bisse auf einen Vertikal-Rasselwobbler von Illex in der Farbe Bone (Weiß oder fast Perlmutt).

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## PetriHelix (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

@Micky: Ja die Wobbler kenne ich. Sind aber nicht ganz so günstig wie die Gummitiere 
Ich kann Dir ja mal ein Bild hier rein stellen wenn ich heute abend zuhause bin.
Wo gehst Du denn meistens angeln? Beim Vertikalangeln ist die Köderführung wichtig...


----------



## Micky Finn (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

@PetriHelix
ist eine größere Kiesgrube, leider ziemlich strukturlos sodaß eigentlich niemand weiß wo die Fische zu suchen sind.
Ist teils ziemlich tief, bis 60 Meter. So richtige Gräben oder Barschberge gibt es leider nicht - hat irgendwie die Form einer großen Badewanne.

Derzeit läuft es aber nicht schlecht, in den letzten zwei Wochen wurden drei Hechte über einen Meter und ein Zander über einen Meter gefangen, davor aber Wochenlang nix oder nix Gescheites.


----------



## Marius (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Hallo Boardies,

Vertikalangeln auf Zander die Dritte  

ich war Sonntag wieder mal mit ein paar Kollegen zum vertikal Zanderangeln unterwegs. Bei mir im Boot waren zwei Mann Verstärkung und in einem zweiten Boot noch einmal zwei Mann dabei. Wir waren auf einem holländischen Fluss bei Arnheim. Gefischt wurde ausschließlich nur in den Buhnen. Angrenzende Seen waren nicht ergiebig. Startschuss war gegen 10:00 und geangelt wurde bis in die Dunkelheit gegen 19:00 Uhr.

Meine Erwartungen für den Tag waren wegen den jüngsten super Erfolgen nicht sehr Hoch gesteckt. Entsprechend Happy war ich über jeden gefangenen Fisch. Was soll ich sagen.



Es ging schon wieder Schlag auf Schlag.



Es wurde der Bootrekord gebrochen und ich konnte meine persönliche Bestmarke ebenfalls toppen. Resultat mit 5 Personen waren 57 Fische. Davon 54 Zander und 3 Barsche. Das zweite Boot hatte 14 Zander. Mein Boot mit dem neuen Rekord von 40 Zandern und 3 Barschen. Mein persönlicher Rekord konnte auf 20 Zander aufgestockt werden. Ein klasse Angeltag!!!!!



Einziger Wehrmutstropfen war die Größe der Zander. Sie liegt immer noch bei unter 45 cm. Ich verstehe nicht wieso die Großen einfach nicht an den Haken wollen. Na ja, die Saison hat ja auch erst gerade angefangen. Sie werden schon noch hoffentlich kommen die Großen.  



Weil es auch diesmal nicht wirklich was wirklich tolles zum Fotografieren gab, haben wir mal ein Foto von mir mit dem 40sten Zander in meinem Boot und gleichzeitig mein 20sten Zander des Tages gemacht. Danach haben wir auch Feierabend gemacht.

Weil hier öfter mal die Frage nach geeigneten Ködern kommt habe ich auch mal Fotos von ganz hervorragenden Ködern für das Vertikalangeln gamacht. #h


----------



## PetriHelix (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Hi Marius,

auf welchem Fluss wart ihr denn?
So "groß" wie der Zander auf dem Bild waren unserer Vertikalzander von letztem Samstag auch. Ich hoffe ebenfalls das sich das bald ändert. 
Wie tief habt ihr geangelt? Unsere standen bei 7-9m.
Köder von mir kann ich auch mal rein stellen, wobei Du anscheinend sehr auf braun stehst 
Ansonsten habt ihr da eine schöne Strecke hingelegt. Petri.


----------



## HD4ever (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

sehr interessant die Köderauswahl !
 Mit dem Vertikalangeln hab ich mich noch nicht befasst, aber nun wo ich auch ein kleines Boot habe solls losgehen !!! :q
 Immer schön mit dem Boot driften lassen und dann die Fine Fish's und Co wohl immer mal etwas anlupfen, oder ????   |kopfkrat
 Wie hoch ? cm-weise oder ruhig größere Hüpfer ;+


----------



## Marius (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Hallo PetriHelix,

da Buhnen seltener bis 9m tief sind, haben wir unsere Fische flacher gefangen. Entscheident war aber auch nicht die Echolot-Tiefe, sondern die richtige Stelle in der Buhne. So daß in Tiefen zwischen 3m und 8m gleichermaßen gefangen wurde. |bla: 

Bei näherer Betrachtung habe ich tatsächlich eine sehr braun lastige Köderauswahl fotografiert. Braun ist zwar sehr gut, aber das Verhältnis der Farben auf dem Foto ist nicht ganz korrekt. Ich wollte halt nur auf die Schnelle einige Modelle und Farben zeigen. Ist mir nicht ganz gelungen. #d 

Hallo HD4ever,

die Köderführung ist vergleichbar mit dem Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus. Das kann heute mal agresiv und morgen mal ganz dezent geführt bedeuten. Generell kann man sagen Sommer größere Sprünge bis 50 cm und im Winter keine Sprünge. Aktion gleich Null. Dazwischen bewegt sich die Range. #h


----------



## Rausreißer (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Hallo,
schöner Thread.
Schreibt mehr davon #6, Bitte.

R.R.


----------



## Counter-Striker (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Auf Hechtsprung (eine Angler-Serie auf verschiedenen Sendern) kahm mal eine ganze Folge über das Vertikal FIschen auf Zander ! Sah sehr vielversprechend aus würde es auch mal gerne machen aber keine Möglichkeit dazu ..........


----------



## PetriHelix (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Hi,

ja ich suche auch noch immer gute Videos zu dem Thema. In dem Sonderheft der Fisch & Fang (Bootsangeln) ist ein ganz kurzer Beitrag zum Vertikalfischen. Nichts besonderes...
Habe aber gesehen das es in Holland ein 90 min. Video zu dem Thema gibt (auf DVD). Dort zeigen die Spezis dann wie sie es machen. 

Wenn ich morgen abend Zeit habe mache ich auch mal ein Bild von meinen Ködern und schreibe noch ein wenig dazu...

Jetzt gehe ich ersteinmal ins Bett


----------



## Ossipeter (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Versteht ihr unter Vertikalfischen das Fischen mit den gezeigten Gummifischen und den abgebildeten Jigköpfen, oder das senkrechte Fischen, das heißt Öse für die Schnur hinten quer am Rücken???


----------



## PetriHelix (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Moin,

unter Vertikalfischen verstehen wir das Fischen von einem kleinen Boot (max. 5,20m) mit E-Motor bzw. Driftsack und Echolot. Dabei wird mit kurzen Ruten (1,80 - 1,90) und Stationär- bzw. Multirollen (dünne Schnur => geflochten 0,06 - 0,10) gefischt. Als Köder verwendet man die "gezeigten Gummifische" mit Bleiköpfen zwischen 14-28g (je nach Drift und Strömung). 
Geangelt wird meist direkt unter dem Boot bzw. in der Nähe des Bootes, bei leichter Drift läuft die Schnur schon einmal etwas schräg. Dabei lässt man den Köder an der kurzen Rute ganz runter bis man Bodenkontakt hat, die Rutenspitze sollte direkt an der Wasseroberfläche sein wenn man den Boden spürt. Danach hebt man den Köder leicht an (ca. 20 cm) hält ihn dort für 3-4 Sek. und lässt ihn dann kontrolliert wieder zum Boden zurück bis man Bodenkontakt wieder hat. Dann sofort wieder anheben, oben 3-4 Sek. halten und wieder langsam runter. Wichtig ist dabei, dass man die ganze Zeit über den Kontakt zum Köder hält. Die meisten Bisse kommen in dem Moment wo man den Köder zum Boden sinken lässt. Sobald sich die Tiefe ändert (Echolot) muss man natürlich Schnur nachgeben bzw. aufrollen.

Das mal so im "Groben"... Man kann noch viel zu dem Thema schreiben und es gibt auch Leute die etwas andere Techniken einsetzen.


----------



## Marius (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Hallo Ossipeter,

unter Vertikalangeln versteht sich das Angeln i.d.R. vom Boot aus und zwar relativ vertikal gefischt mit den gezeigten Ködern. Die Köder, die Du ansprichst sind auch Vertikalköder aber bei weitem nicht so fängig wie Gummi oder Naturköder. #d


----------



## Marius (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Ola Petri,

gehörst ja zu den Frühaufstehern. Bin mal wieder zu langsam gewesen. |wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Was für Ruten habt ihr den so im Einsatz dafür ???
 Hab ne gute 1,8m Steckrute mit 10-30 Gramm, aber denke ja das sie dafür nicht hart genug sein könnte |kopfkrat
 Harte Spitze oder lieber ne schöne Aktion ?


----------



## PetriHelix (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

@HD4ever:

Ich selber habe eine Rute von Spro "Henk Simonsz Titan Baitcaster" in 1,90 (einteilig) und 10-40g WG. Dazu eine kleine Abu-Multi mit 0,06er Whip.Pro.
Bin mit der Kombi ganz zufrieden. 
Zur Aktion... Ich selber mag es gerne hart 
Wichtig bei den Ruten ist das sie leicht sind weil Du den ganzen Tag über aus dem Handgelenk fischst. Ob die Rute dann weich oder hart ist, tja ist wohl Geschmackssache.


----------



## HD4ever (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*



			
				PetriHelix schrieb:
			
		

> ..........
> Zur Aktion... Ich selber mag es gerne hart


 Reden wir noch vom Angeln ???   :q:q:q
 Na ja, werds mal ausprobieren und dann halt mal selbst nen Urteil bilden !


----------



## Mac Gill (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

So PetriHelix,
Ich habe zwar Urlaub, aber solche Ferkeleien kann und will ich nicht durgehen lassen.



> Zur Aktion... Ich selber mag es gerne hart
> Wichtig bei den Ruten ist das sie leicht sind weil Du den ganzen Tag über aus dem Handgelenk fischst. Ob die Rute dann weich oder hart ist, tja ist wohl Geschmackssache.



deshalb:   * TAAAAAAATÜÜÜÜÜÜÜTAAAAAAATAAAAAAAAAAA *


----------



## PetriHelix (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

@MacGill: Du schreib mal lieber was auf meine SMS zurück statt hier im Board zu lesen 

MacGill ist übrigens ein sehr fischfreundlicher Vertikalangler


----------



## PetriHelix (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Habe hier auch mal kurz ein Bild von den Ködern gemacht...


----------



## Ossipeter (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Super, werde ich mal von  meinem Boot mit E-Motor aus an den Fränkischen Seen ausprobieren. Kleine Multi hab ich, Shimano Bantam 100 mit Spiderwire 0,004 mm oder Abu 4501 mit 15 lbs Spiderwire; Rute wir schwieriger habe Spinnrute Daiwa Osprey 10-40gr in 2,75 oder Sportex Carat Spin 60 gr. oder eine harte Amerikanische Bass Pro in 2,10 mit Triggergriff bis 100 gr. Was empfehlt ihr?


----------



## anguilla (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

ich hab mir jetzt eine "Jerkmaster" von Berstus Roszemeijer bestellt. Ist 1,95m lang und hat 50-70g Wurfgewicht. Dazu noch ne kleine Multi und es kann losgehen...

Bin zwar auch etwas skeptisch, wegen der Härte, aber die Rute hat sich bereits bewährt.


----------



## PetriHelix (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

@Ossipeter: Die Abu ist schonmal klasse, habe die gleiche als LH Rolle (4503?). Das mit der Rute wird da schon was schwieriger. Vielleicht mal auf alle 3 die Rolle schrauben und gucken welche am besten in der Hand liegt wenn Du nur aus dem Handgelenk arbeitest. Bei einer Multi möchte ich nicht mehr auf den Triggergriff verzichten. Aber nur zum testen sollte es mit einer der Ruten schon gehen. 
Sonst probiere mal die Daiwa mit der Shimano Rolle (die Schnur da finde ich nur was "dünn").

@anquilla: MacGill hatte auch mal für kurze Zeit eine Jerkmaster von Roszemeijer. Ist dann aber auch auf die Spro von Henk Simonsz umgestiegen. Soweit ich weiss angelt der Wombel (mit ihm waren wir Samstag noch unterwegs) mit diesen Ruten.


----------



## HD4ever (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*



			
				PetriHelix schrieb:
			
		

> .........Fischen von einem kleinen Boot (max. 5,20m) mit E-Motor bzw. *Driftsack* und Echolot.


 so - noch ma ne Frage.... *löcherindenBauchfrag*   |bla: :q
  War letztens schon mal mit dem Boot draußen, aber wegen dem Wind trieb ich immer zu schnell ...  |uhoh:
 Platzmäßig bekomme ich auf meiner Nußschale neben dem AB leider keinen E-Motor mit und den AB brauche ich um die Strecke vom Einslippen zu den Angelplätzen schnell zurückzulegen ...
  Wie sieht son *Driftsack* aus ??? Bezugsquellen ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Damian (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Dann sag ích hier auch mal hallo!  |wavey: 
Bin auch ein süchtiger Vertikaler. Die Köder die hier gezeigt werden sind auch in meiner Box!  #6 
Obwohl die Zander noch nicht in die Seen abgewandert sind, konnte ich die letzten 3 Touren jeweils zweistellig fangen. Leider fehlen mir noch die Kracher  |kopfkrat 
Meine Ausrüstung sieht so aus:

1,80 Shimano Antares MS60 (bis 20 gr) Rute. Sie ist eine schnelle Rute und wiegt gerade mal 115 gr. Ein Sahnestück! Eine 1000er Stationärrolle mit 4 kg Stroft drauf. Fluo Carbon Zandervorfach und 17-30 Gramm Köpfe.

Der erste Biss am Morgen ist dann wie ein Orgasmus oder?!


----------



## PetriHelix (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

@HD4ever: Guck mal bei eBay rein und suche nach "Driftsack"  
Das Dingen ist eigentlich ganz einfach aufgebaut. Schonmal eine Matte als Lenkdrachen (ich weiss anderes Hobby) gesehen? Oder diese Wäschebehälter bei Ikea die man sich ins Schlafzimmer stellen kann. Die größe von deinem Driftsack richtet sich nach der Größe des Bootes. Von Profiblinker gibt es auch einen, den hat der MacGill hier aus dem Board. 

@Damian: Ja ich denke mal es ist noch nicht kalt genug. In gut einem Monat sollten sie aber in den Seen zu finden sein. Wo angelst Du denn (Gewässer)?


----------



## Marius (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

@Damian
Hallo Damian, jetzt hast Du den Weg doch noch ins richtige Forum gefunden. |wavey: 

@HD4ever
Wie PetriHelix schon richtig sagt richtet sich die Größe des Driftsacks an Deiner Bootsgröße. Ein zu kleiner Driftsack wäre pure Geldverschwendung da er so gut wie keine Wirkung hätte. Profiblinker vertreibt die Säcke in verschiedenen Größen mit Angaben zur passenden Bootsgröße. Generell läßt sich sagen lieber zu groß als zu klein.


----------



## HD4ever (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

ebay Driftsack -->>>   *hier* ​   taucht der was ??? Preis ok ???
 hab nur ein kleinen *"Barschjäger"*  3,1m und recht leicht - aber treibt halt 
 immer zu schnell ....   |uhoh:


----------



## Marius (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

@HD4ever
Den hatte ich auch mal bis er mir versehentlich abgesoffen ist. Bin ich aber gar nicht so traurig drum. Er war viel zu klein für mein 4m Boot. Bremswirkung ging gegen Null. Leider gibt es keine Angaben bei diesem Driftsack für welche Bootsgröße der ideale Einsatzbereich ist. Wenn Dein Boot stark windanfällig ist, dann würde ich mir den lieber nicht kaufen.
Der Preis ist exakt der gleiche wie im Shop bei Uli Beyer. Ist also kein Schnäppchen.


----------



## HD4ever (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*



			
				Marius schrieb:
			
		

> @HD4ever
> Den hatte ich auch mal bis er mir versehentlich abgesoffen ist. Bin ich aber gar nicht so traurig drum. Er war viel zu klein für mein 4m Boot. Bremswirkung ging gegen Null. Leider gibt es keine Angaben bei diesem Driftsack für welche Bootsgröße der ideale Einsatzbereich ist. Wenn Dein Boot stark windanfällig ist, dann würde ich mir den lieber nicht kaufen.
> Der Preis ist exakt der gleiche wie im Shop bei Uli Beyer. Ist also kein Schnäppchen.


 ok -- übergeredet !!!   #h
  Die "Schnäppchenzeit" ist bei ebay sowieso schon lange vorrüber ....
  mußt mittlerweile schon Glück haben und länger suchen ...   
  hab schon mal bei Profiblinker geschaut .... preismäßig so das gleiche und zur Sicherheit nehm ich dann lieber für mein etwas über 3m Boot einen mit 1qm für ein 4m Boot ... das sollte dann doch locker langen #6


----------



## HD4ever (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*



			
				PetriHelix schrieb:
			
		

> Habe hier auch mal kurz ein Bild von den Ködern gemacht...


 die unteren sind doch die "Fine-Fish's" von Manns oder ???
  wird da nochn Schwanzdrilling montiert ?
  Was für Gummi ist noch empfehlenswert ???


----------



## HD4ever (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*



			
				PetriHelix schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Micky,
> 
> soweit ich gehört habe angelst Du ja mit der gleichen Rute wie wir
> Ich nehme am liebsten den Mann´s Fine Fish (13cm?). Farbe möglichst hell (grün-gelb, orange-gelb), mit 14-28g Kopf (je nach Drift, Strömung, usw.) und einem Stinger-System (Schwanzdrilling). Habe zwar auch andere Vertikalköder (Gummifische => auch von Mann´s, Wobbler => Rapalla und Zocker) aber damit habe ich noch nichts gefangen. Liegt vielleicht auch daran das ich den Fine Fish-Ködern zu sehr vertraue


  wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil .......   :c  #d


----------



## PetriHelix (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

@HD4ever: Jupp... wie gesagt den Profiblinker hat MacGill auch. Der heisst "DriftStop" glaube ich und bremst soweit eigentlich ganz gut. 

und der Rest... ja Mann´s Fine Fish 

Als Kopf nehme ich einen Football-Jig mit 3/0er Haken (VMC rot), Gewicht nach Drift bzw. Strömung.


----------



## seadevil (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Hallo Marius,

wir gehören auch zu den Jungs die sich vorwiegend im Winter mit Vertikalangeln in Holland beschäftigen. Auch wir haben festgestellt, dass in den Seen im Moment nicht viel läuft. Interessant finde ich Deinen Fangbericht aus den Buhnen. In welchem Fluss habt Ihr eigentlich gefischt ? Lasst ihr euch in den Buhnen auch treiben oder ist das Boot verankert ? Habt ihr die Buhnen öfter gewechselt ?

Wäre schön wenn es zu deinem Bericht noch ein paar Details geben würde. Vertikalangeln im Fluss ist uns noch ziemlich fremd. Wir haben unser Boot übrigens an der Bijland liegen.

Gruß aus Mülheim

Frank #h


----------



## marca (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Ich bin auch mal schwer gespannt, ob uns das Vertikalangeln vom Jan Dibbets beim Raubfischtag näher gebracht wird.
Da scheint es ja doch noch einige Geheimnisse zu geben.


----------



## Damian (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

@ PetriHelix

Meiner Erfahrung nach wird es ab Wassertemparatur von 9 °C interessant. Letztes WE hatten wir noch 12 °C!
Das macht aber nichts, denn vertikal zwischen den Buhnen macht auch Spaß und bringt sogar genauso viel Fisch. Man muß dabei aber gut mit seinem Boot umgehen können. Wenn Du richtig zwischen die Buhnen reinfährst, dreht sich das Boot ein Paar mal mit der Stömung im Kreis, dabei kann man den Motor eigentlich ausmachen. Alle tiefen Buhnen waren top! Köder brauch ich nicht erwähen: Fine Fish! 

Wir angeln viel an der Ijssel aber auch Ijsselmeer ist super! (wenns da nicht immer so windig wäre!)

@Marius

Stimmt, hier ist der Informationsfluss etwas besser


----------



## Marius (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Hallo Frank,

die Gegend wo ich immer fische möchte ich eigentlich nicht hier veröffentlichen. Aber so viel sei gesagt: es handelt sich um den Großraum Niederrhein in Holland. Dein Boot liegt ja auch da wie Du sagst. Das Buhnenfischen läßt sich genauso in allen Flüssen am Niederrhein gleich gut betreiben. Vielleicht haben wir uns auch schon mal auf dem Wasser gesehen. #h 

Buhnen vertikal zu befischen ist etwas anspruchvoller als die Seen zu befischen. Es kommt eine ganz bedeutende Schwierigkeit hinzu, das Monövrieren. Man fischt treibend mit der Strömung in den Buhnen. Der Aussenboarder ist dabei stets im Leerlauf an um gegebenfalls den Wellen, Hindernissen, Sog oder sonstiges sicher und schnell ausweichen zu können. Mit dem E-Motor funktioniert das nicht bei derartiger Strömung am Niederrhein. Zu beginn läßt man sich in den Strömungen der Buhne komplett ein bis drei mal mittreiben. Quasi drei Runden Buhnenfahren. |uhoh: 
Wenn Du dann kein Biss bekommst dann nimmst Du die nächste Buhnen. Nicht zu lange in einer Buhne aufhalten. Der Fisch will gefunden werden und es gibt viele Buhnen. An den Bissen erkennst Du wo sich die Fische aufhalten um eventuell ganze Buhnenzonen auszulassen. Bei mir war es am Sonntag so, dass die Zander nur an der Strömungskante zwischen den Buhnenköpfen standen. So dass ich relativ schnell die Buhnen gewechselt habe wenn es da keine Bisse gab.

Wenn das Vertikalfischen in den Seen losgeht sollten wir mal in Bijland zusammen fischen gehen. Bist ja auch fast ein Nachbar von mir. Mühlheim ist nicht weit weg von Duisburg.


----------



## HD4ever (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Manns *Fine Fish* :
 hab schon ein paar Angelläden abgeklappert, meine Standart-Versandläden haben die auch nicht im Angebot #c ....
 Kennt jemand nen online shop wo die zu ordern sind ????   Danke ! :m


----------



## Damian (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Guck mal hier nach: Uli Beyer  #6


----------



## HD4ever (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

suuupi ! #6 Thx


----------



## Mac Gill (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Treibanker, bzw. Driftanker ist ein anderes Wort für Driftsack. -->Gibt es bei den meisten Bootszubehör-dealern!
Da sind dann schon direkt mehr treffer bei eBay :q

z.B. www.segelladen.de  -> Anker -> Treibanker -> verschiedene Bauformen

Ich meine hier im Board hat auch schon mal jemand eine Bastelanleitung eingestellt, finde es nur gerade nicht.


----------



## gismowolf (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Hallo Vertikalfischerrunde!
Hier der link zum Selbstbau eines Treibankers von Martin Hanusch.Danke dafür Martin!
http://www.xxl-fishing.de/datas/tt-treibanker.html
Eure Beiträge reizen mich ,mir vielleicht doch wieder ein Boot zuzulegen und diese Fischerei auch bei uns in den Donaualtwässern in Österreich auszuüben.Wenn Ihr zu schnell abtreibt,könnt Ihr auch bei seichteren Wassertiefen ein Gewicht ohne Krallen 
(damit Ihr Euch nicht verankert!)in einem größeren Abstand hinter dem Boot nachziehen und so die Driftgeschwindigkeit regulieren!
Ich habe in den Siebziger Jahren sehr viel mit Mormyschkas und selbst gemachten Jigköpfen mit Köderfischen oder Fischfetzen auf Zander gefischt und war vom 
Fangerfolg  immens begeistert.Als Rute nahm ich damals eine ausgediente Fliegenrute
und als Rolle hatte ich eine alte Nottinghamrolle mit 0,10 bis 0,16 Monofil,die ich jedoch 
später durch eine kleine Shakespeare-Stationärrolle ersetzte.Mit dieser Kombination 
konnte man stundenlang ohne Ermüdung aus dem Handgelenk fischen und spürte die feinsten und vorsichtigsten Zanderbisse hervorragend.Zum Fischen mit der Mormyschka 
montierte ich zusätzlich verschieden empfindliche Bißanzeigerspitzen in den Spitzenring
der Fliegenrute und habe damit auch schöne Fangerfolge erzielt.
Gruß Wolfgang

ps: Hat jemand von Euch vielleicht Erfahrung in Bezug auf`s Eisfischen in Kanada?So wie in dem Film mit den beiden amerikanischen Komikern,die
in einer fahrbaren Hütte auf einem zugefrorenen See vor einem Eisloch sitzen und fischen!?Mein Sohn fliegt heuer gleich nach Weihnachten nach Kanada
und möchte das ausprobieren! Ich bin derzeit dabei,ihm für diesen Zweck eine 
dafür geeignete Rute mit abnehmbarem Griffteil,damit sie in die Reisetasche 
paßt,zu machen!Ein Pimpel ist meiner Meinung nach zu schwach für die zu erwartenden Fische wie große Blackbass und Muskies!


----------



## seadevil (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Hallo Marius,

ich werde es mal so probieren in den Buhnen. Die Bijland hat zur Zeit auch noch zu wenig Wasser. Würde mich freuen wenn wir mal Erfahrungen am Wasser austauschen könnten. Ich fahre eine Hille Coaster HT. Melde mich wenn ich wieder an die Bijland fahre.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Ossipeter (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Hallo Petrihelix,
danke für deine Tips. Werde sie, wenns klappt am Samstag mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Marius (8. November 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Hallo Boardies,

ich war Samstag zum Vertikalfischen in Holland unterwegs. Ein schwieriges Unterfangen sag ich Euch.
Geplant war eine Bootstour mit einer ordentlichen Strecke Kilometer vor der Brust. Falls es gleich zu Beginn nicht so richtig laufen sollte wollten wir ein anderes Gewässer aufsuchen. Zum Schluß hatten wir drei Flüsse, drei Seen und ein Hafen auf der Liste. Wir konnten zugegeben nicht alle Gewässer konzentriert befischen, hat aber trotzdem ne Menge Fun gemacht. Gefangen wurde schließlich aber nur auf einem See. Die Bisse waren am Samstag teilweise selten bis sehr zaghaft. Doch gegen späten Nachmittag bevor es dunkel wurde haben die Zander angefangen zu Beissen. Top Köder war der Shad Assassin 4'' von Bass Assassin. Der hat dann auch noch alles rausgerissen mit 9 Zandern bis 60 cm. |bla: 
Beim ausslippen habe ich noch einen anderen Angler getroffen der einen schönen Zander im Kofferraum liegen hatte. Er war weit in den 70ern. Ein super Fisch. :k  Habe leider vergessen zu fragen wie er ihn gefangen hat. #c  War aber auf jeden Fall mit Gummi.
Am Morgen haben wir ein anderes Angelboot getroffen wo ausschließlich mit Spiering geangelt wurde. In der ersten halben Stunde hatten die beiden schon zwei Bisse wo unsere Gummis ohne Kontakt verblieben. Ich weiß leider nicht was die beiden für eine Stecke hingelegt haben, weil sie vor uns ausgeslippt sind. Die beiden Kammeraden sind aber dafür bekannt jedem Zander auf'n Kopp zu hauen. :c  LEIDER. (Zwei Zander sind erlaubt). #6


----------



## Scatman (8. November 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Waren am letzten We beim Ultimate - Händlertreffen, ca. 40 Boote haben an diesem We auf der Maas und am Niederrhein gefischt, vertikal gezockt u. auf Hecht geschleppt. Fänge waren eher durchwachsen, meine Gruppe mit 14 Booten hat am Sonntag nicht so berauschend gefangen, 4 Zander war hoch. Manchmal macht einem das Wetter auch eionen Strich durch die Rechnung #c 
@Marius: Moin vom Angelladen aus Marl, liesst sich ja ganz gut, wie du in der letzten Zeit gefangen hast..........


----------



## Marius (8. November 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Hallo Scatman,

meine Mann's Fine Fish sind sogar aus Deinem Laden |wavey: 

Gruß
Marius


----------



## pikexxl (21. November 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Hallo,
was für Boote benutzt ihr un wie seit Ihr motorisiert? Ab wieviel PS muß man auch in Holland einen Führerschein haben ? Für eine Antwort wäre ich Euch dankbar.


----------



## Mac Gill (21. November 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Ich habe eine 3,8m GFK Schale mit 25 PS AB. 
Einen Führerschein braucht man meines Wissens immer so, wie in dem Land, wo es zugelassen ist.
(Ein deutsches Boot auf einem NL-See ist ein Stück deutsches Hoheitsgebiet)

Die Regelung in BRD -> Führerschein ab mehr als 5PS an der Schraube.
In NL: Führerschein nötig für Boote, die schneller sind als 20 Km/h.

Das sinnvollste ist es, den Führerschein zu machen :q


----------



## Wedaufischer (21. November 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Genau! 





> Das sinnvollste ist es, den Führerschein zu machen


 Benötigen tue ich meine Scheine im Moment keinesfalls, da ich hier nur eine kleine Angelschale mit E-Motor habe und in Holland überhaupt kein Boot. Sinnvoll ist es aber in jedem Fall, da man eine ganze Menge über Verantwortung, Sicherheit und Navigation lernt.


----------



## pikexxl (22. November 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Vielen Dank für die Infos, ich weis nur nicht ob ich alter Sack mit 47 Jahren noch so viel lernen kann. Der Führerschein soll ja nicht ganz einfach sein.:q


----------



## Wedaufischer (22. November 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*



> ich weis nur nicht ob ich alter Sack mit 47 Jahren noch so viel lernen kann.


 Wenn ich alter Sack beide Scheine mit 51 noch schaffe, dann ist das bei dir doch sicherlich nicht das Problem... :m


----------



## pikexxl (23. November 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Vielen Dank, du machst mir Mut #6


----------



## Marius (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Hallo Boardies,

ich war am Sonntag wieder in Sachen Vertikalfischen unterwegs. Da an den meisten Gewässern in der letzten Zeit immer nur recht durchschnittliche Größen gefangen wurden wollte ich heute mal eine nicht so häufig befischte Stelle aufsuchen. Zugegeben solche Stellen sind sehr rahr aber es gibt sie noch. Praktisch hieß es für mich von der Slipstelle noch einmal 20km Strecke mit dem Boot zu machen. Aber es sollte sich ja auch lohnen.
Ich montierte zwei Rute. Eine aktive und eine tote Rute. Die ersten beiden fische liessen nicht lange auf sich warten. Die Größe war jedoch wieder nur bei 45 und 50cm. Ein wenig später hatte ich einen harten Biss auf die tote Rute. Ich schlug an und die Schnur zog von der Rolle. Da diese Rute zuletzt ein Bekannter von mir gefischt hat, dachte ich mir nur 'na Klasse der hat die Bremse total verstellt'. Aber nach kurzer Kontrolle war die Bremse völlig in Ordnung. Und die Rute bog sich auch ganz schön richtung Wasser. Nach einem knackigen Drill kam der Bursche dann aus 11m Tiefe an die Wasseroberfläche. Gemäß meinen Erwartungen war es ein Guter. Ein schöner Brocken mit 84cm. Ein super Fisch. :k
Leider leider war ich alleine unterwegs so dass es keine Gelegenheit gab den Fisch zu fotografieren. 
Im Laufe des Tages bissen die Zander noch recht gut. Es gab nur wenige Fehlbisse und noch weniger Aussteiger. Insgesamt hatte ich an diesem Tag 11 Zander von 35 bis 84cm und einen Barsch von 35cm.
Beim Ausslippen und zusammen packen hatte ich dann noch eine überflüssige Erfahrung machen müssen. Hab da leider eine meiner Vertikalruten zerlegt. Na ja, Shit Happens.


----------



## bolli (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Hallo Marius,

Deine Seite ist schön geworden, hoffentlich füllt sie sich bald #6 



> eine meiner Vertikalruten zerlegt


Doch hoffentlich nicht die Godfather???


----------



## seadevil (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Hallo Marius, hallo Boardies,

Marius Glückwunsch zu diesem erfolgreichen Tag. Bei uns lief es am vergangenen Samstag leider nicht so gut. Wir waren mal wieder kurzentschlossen zur Bijland nach Holland aufgebrochen. An der Hafenausfahrt fiel mir direkt ein Stahlschiff auf welches ich noch in schlechter Erinnerung aus dem Vorjahr hatte. Ein Berufsfischer hatte sich mal wieder breit gemacht. Nach kurzer Orientierung mußten wir feststellen, dass der ganze See mit Netzen zugepflastert war. Wir zählten mindestens 6 Netze von ca. 200 m Länge. Wir beschlossen trotzdem unser Glück zu versuchen obwohl es sehr schwer war den Verlauf der Netze auszumachen; überall waren Fahnen gesetzt. Während wir mehr oder weniger frustriert unsere Köder im Wasser bewegten, mußten wir das Treiben des Fischers beobachten. In der Zeit in der wir vor Ort waren, wurden 3 Netze eingeholt und anschließend neu wieder gesetzt. Unzählige Fische verschwanden dabei in den Wannen des Fischers. Überwiegend Zander, Barsche und Brassen. Nicht ein Fisch wurde wieder zurückgesetzt. Schonmasse wurden auch nicht berücksichtigt.  

An dieser Stelle bitte ich mal um Eure Meinung / Hilfe / Informationen. Wir sind durch den Hafenmeister der Bijland so informiert, dass dieser Berufsfischer zumindest im letzten Winter bereits illegal an der Bijland gefischt hat. Angeblich soll auch die Wasserschutzpolizei eingeschaltet worden sein. Die Bestrafung soll aber keine sehr abschreckende Wirkung auf diesen Fischer haben.

Hat jemand Informationen ob dieser Fischer wirklich illegal fischt ?

Seit 2 Jahren ist dieses Gewässer nicht mehr in der grossen vergunning enthalten. Es muß eine separate Jahreskarte erworben werden. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass man noch zusätzlich zur Kasse gebeten wird und dann zusehen muss wie das Gewässer mit Netzen leer gefischt wird.     
In den nächsten Monaten kann man die Bijland eigentlich nur meiden. Ich werde mir wohl für 2006 einen anderen Liegeplatz für mein Boot suchen.
Für 2005 habe ich gerade erst bezahlt.

Hat jemand noch eine Empfehlung ?

Gruß aus Mülheim
Frank


----------



## PetriHelix (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Hallo,

wir waren letzten Sonntag auch los und konnten 10 Zander (bis 68cm) und 1 Barsch an unsere Vertikalruten locken. Dafür war es aber verdammt kalt und der eisige Wind hat nicht wirklich Spaß gemacht. 

Was Seadevil da beschreibt habe ich damals als ich mit meinem Vater regelmäßig angeln ging erlebt. Unschöne Sache ist das und ich habe keine Ahnung was man da machen kann


----------



## HD4ever (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

ich hatte leider kein Glück letzten Sonntag ..... aber macht ja nix  |kopfkrat |supergri
 mal ne Frage .... wie soll das mit der "toten Rute" funktionieren ???? #c
 und was für Köder ????
 NAturköder oder "schleppt" ihr da beim driften nen Gummi übern Grund ?
 Bin noch nicht sooft mit meinem Boot am Vertikalfisachen gewesen ..... aber macht richtig Laune ! #6


----------



## the doctor (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

So... jetz am Samstag habe ich mir mal ein Boot geliehen....
Eben ne Rute gekauft, die für den Anfang reicht. Nach Weihnachten werde ich wohl was flüssiger sein, die Rute meinem Bruder verkaufen und mir ne qualitativ bessere zulegen.-Habe an die Ultimate, oder Berkley gedacht, sind echte Traumruten#6 
Aber werde euch natürlich auf dem laufendem halten, wie es Samstag war#6


----------



## Mac Gill (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

@the Doctor
wie kommst du auf die Berkley -> Leo's oder Jochens empfehlung?

Nimm parallel mal die Godfather von Spro (Stationär) oder die Titanium Baitcaster (Multi) in die Hand -> dann stellst du die Berkley schnell wieder weg. 
Mir war die zu schwer und zu "schwabbelig"


----------



## PetriHelix (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Moin,

@doctor: Der Leo testet die Berkley gerade selbst... Ich weiss das er ganz angetan von der Rute ist, mir hat sie aber überhaupt nicht gefallen. Wie Mac_Gill schon sagte, zu schwammig und zu schwer und das "zu schwer" wirst Du merken wenn Du den ganzen Tag damit angelst! Vielleicht hat der Leo auch 10 Stück davon gekauft und muss die jetzt los werden 
Vom Preis her lag die nicht so weit unter den Ruten von Spro... Also überleg Dir das wirklich gut. Guck Dir auch mal die normale Henk Simonsz Titan ohne Trigger Griff an, die steht auch beim Leo im Laden. 

Ansonsten viel Petri für morgen


----------



## HD4ever (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne Frage .... wie soll das mit der "toten Rute" funktionieren ???? #c


 
 ähem.... *nochmalnachfrag*   |supergri
 will am WE bestimmt nochmal los mitn Boot ..... wie soll das denn gehen mit dieser "toten Rute"  |kopfkrat


----------



## PetriHelix (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

@HD4ever: Ich weiss nicht ob ich den direkten Link hier rein posten darf. Geh mal auf die Barsch Alarm Seite und suche da nach "toten Rute".


----------



## HD4ever (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

jo mach ich mal !!! da bin ich auch angemeldet .... aber guck nicht sooft rein ...   thx !


----------



## Marius (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Hallo Boardies,

man muß schon sehr bekloppt sein wenn man für nur drei Stunden Vertikalfischen nach Holland fährt. Aber wem sage ich das... :m 
Ich war also gestern auf einen Sprung in Holland zum Köderbaden. Das Wetter war sehr viel versprechend. Der wärmste Tag der Woche und stark abfallender Luftdruck. Da sollte doch was gehen dachte ich mir. Die ersten 1,5h habe ich verzweifellt die Zander gesucht ohne Kontakt zu bekommen. Dann kamen endlich die ersten Bisse. Ich hatte ja nur noch 90 Minuten Zeit. Die Bisse kamen an einer Kante zu einem schönen Krater. Ich fuhr den Krater mit dem Echolot ab und kennzeichnete die Enden mit Markierungsbojen. Dann habe ich mich nur noch auf die ca. 30m Strecke konzentriert. Das besondere an diesem Krater war, dass in ihm ständig besonders viele Luftblasen aufstiegen. Auf dem Lot konnte ich also nicht erkennen ob überhaupt Zander vorhanden waren. Doch dann der erste gute Biss. Wau, und was für ein Biss. Die Rute wurde dermaßen ins Wasser gerissen, dass sich der Fisch quasi selbst sicher gehakt hat. Rute krumm und der Fisch gibt Vollgas. Der Spaß ging los. Nach einem richtig schönen Drill kam ein toller Fisch an die Oberfläche. Und schon wieder ein 70+ Zander :m . Schnell vermessen (76cm) und ab ins Wasser, die Zeit läuft.
Ich konnte nicht alle Bisse verwerten aber zwei in den 60ern konnte ich mir noch notieren. Das war ein gelungener Kurztrip mit schon wieder tollen Fischen. Dabei war der Herbst so gar nicht mit großen Fischen bestückt.

@bolli
Die Chance standen 50:50. Glücklicherweise musste die Godfather nicht dran glauben. #d

@seadevil
Ich habe dieses Schlachtschiff auch schon in Aktion gesehen. Ich habe damals Fotos gemacht und den Vorfall bei der holl. WSP gemeldet. Die sagten mir sie kämen wenn Zeit wäre. Es war wohl keine Zeit da, denn es kam niemand. Ich habe die Fotos und meine Infos an den zuständigen Fischereiaufseher Dietmar Isaiasch weitergegeben. Der hat mir dann das ganze Ausmaß dieses Fischers erzählt (sprengt hier den Rahmen). Nur kurz gesagt: die Sache ist vor Gericht, aber die Verhandlung ist ziemlich festgefahren und es gibt deshalb noch kein endgültiges Urteil. #c 

@HD4ever
Die tote Rute ist meiner Ansicht nach eine sehr wertvolle Hilfe beim Vertikalfischen. Weil ich leider nur zwei Arme habe muss die tote Rute in den Rutenhalter und wird genauso gefischt wie die aktive Rute. Hin und wieder mal die Höhe korrigieren und gut ist. Der Riesenvorteil dabei ist Du weißt viel schneller was die Fische wollen mit Aktion oder ohne, die oder die Farbe, die oder die Höhe... |kopfkrat


----------



## HD4ever (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

na das doch schon mal ne Aussage !
 Hab ich bisher noch nie benutzt, aber macht ja in der Tat Sinn !!!!  #6
 werd ich nächstes mal ausprobieren ......    :m


----------



## the doctor (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Ich hatte mehrere Ruten in der Hand, aber da ich nicht so oft mit dem Boot auf dem Wasser bin, brauch ich mir ja nicht unbedingt das beste zu kaufen....
Ich habe mir (bitte nicht lachen) gestern eine Ron Thompson für 30€ gekauft.
Diese Rute ist wirklich (knüppel) Hart und dachte mir da kann ich fürs erste nichts falsch machen.
Ich kann ja nicht mit meiner kleinsten Spinnrute, welche super schwammig ist, nicht vertikalfischen#d ...
Nach Weihnachten werde ich wohl ein bisschen flüssiger sein und die Rute meinem Bruder verkaufen und mir ne qualitativ bessere kaufen....
Aber 150 Ocken ist mir dann doch ein bisschen zuviel....
Habt ihr nicht einen guten Vorschlag? Die Rute sollte mit Trigger sein und nicht mehr als100 € kosten, denn da muss ja noch ne Multi zu....aber welche?
Insgesamt würde ich bis 150€ ausgeben wollen...

Danke an euch! (Ps: ich hoffe ihr habt irgendwann mal Zeit und bringt mir das mal professionell bei:m ....Boot geht dann auf meine kosten und nen leckeren warmen Kaffee natürlich auch#6 )

@Petry Helix......der Leo hat mich beraten und hat mir mehrere Ruten, zum vergleich in die Hand gedrückt....
Sind schon echte Sahnestücke dabei#6  aber ich habe mich für die günstigere Rute entschieden.......
Achja: darf ich denn eigentlich mit 2 Ruten angeln? eine tote Rute und eine Aktive?


----------



## Sebastian Wagner (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

@ the doctor:

habe mir gestern die godfather von henk simonsz bei einem Fachhändler in Düsseldorf gekauft. Hat 126,- Euro gekostet. Hatte dazu im Vergleich auch die Berkley und die Ultimate. War aber deutlich besser im direkten Vergleich.

Es hat sich dabei um das neue 2 teilige Modell 1,90 m von der Anspo mit 25-50 Gramm Wurfgewicht gehandelt. Konnte keine Beeinträchtigung zur 1teiligen Version feststellen.


----------



## Marius (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Ich war gestern auch wieder zum Vertikalfischen. Lokation war Roermond. Wetterbedingungen waren leider nicht optimal weil es einfach schon wieder zu windig war. Somit war es zwar schwieriger aber trotzdem noch einigermaßen gut befischbar. An dieser Stelle möchte ich noch einmal meinen Dank an den Erfinder des Minn Kota Bugmotors aussprechen.   :k 
Der Tag fing sehr bescheiden an und wir fuhren gleich mal ein paar neue Stellen an um zu testen was da so läuft. Resultat war gleich Null. Also zurück zum Süderplaas. Hier kennt man sich aus und die Fische haben dann auch mal hier und mal da angebissen. Die wenigen Zander, die gebissen hatten, standen nur an den Kanten. Das war der Schlüssel zum Erfolg. Zum Tagesende hatten wir (mein Bootspartner und ich) 10 Zander bis 60cm.


----------



## Marius (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Hallo Boardies,

wie läuft es denn zur Zeit bei Euch mit den Vertikalzandern? |kopfkrat 
Meine jüngsten Erfahrungen waren, dass es sehr sehr schwierig ist. Kaum Bisse und nur wenige Zander die am Haken hängen bleiben. Da bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass diese saure Gurken Zeit schnell zu Ende geht.

Aber ich will mich mal nicht beschweren. Ich konnte ja auch schon von sehr guten Fängen in diesem Winter berichten. Zusammen gefaßt hatte ich in den letzten 5 Wochen einen 74, 76, 83, 84 und 94cm :k  Zander. Um mal nur die Großen zu erwähnen. Davon kann man schon eine Zeit lang zehren.

Dann wünsche ich uns mal noch den einen oder anderen 70+ Zander. #6  #6 

Gruß
Marius


----------



## Mac Gill (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Bin dieses Jahr noch nicht zum Wasser gekommen -> werde nächsten Mittwoch wieder mit dem Boot los...


----------



## PetriHelix (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Hallo Marius,

bei uns läuft es derzeit auch nicht so gut auf die Glasaugen. Letzten Samstag haben wir 5-6 Zander und einen Barsch von 44cm gehabt. Viele Bisses waren es aber nicht und es waren auch nur kleine Zander dabei.
Hoffen wir das es besser wird


----------



## Dudzi (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Hallo McGill! |wavey: 
Wenn du am Mittwoch ein Plätzchen für mich frei hast, würde ich gerne mal mitkommen und den Könnern über die Schulter schauen. Ich mach' mich auch ganz leicht......
Gruß, Dudzi #6


----------



## Marius (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Ja geht denn hier keiner mehr Vertikalfischen. Das ist eventuell ein Fehler. Die Zander beisen gar nicht so schlecht zur Zeit.
Ich war gestern mit einem Bekannten auf dem Wasser und konnten ein paar schöne Fische erwischen. Der beste war mit 79cm wieder ein richtiger Hingucker!!! :g


----------



## PetriHelix (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

@Marius: Doch wir waren dieses Jahr "schon" 2 mal auf dem Wasser. 
Habe zwar immer was gefangen, aber richtig gut läuft es nicht. Jetzt am WE war uns einfach zuviel Wind und Regen. Da ging nichts.


----------



## HD4ever (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*



			
				Marius schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich will mich mal nicht beschweren. Ich konnte ja auch schon von sehr guten Fängen in diesem Winter berichten. Zusammen gefaßt hatte ich in den letzten 5 Wochen einen 74, 76, 83, 84 und 94cm :k  Zander. Um mal nur die Großen zu erwähnen. Davon kann man schon eine Zeit lang zehren.



............. keuch .... da könnt ich ja fast ein Leben lang von zehren ....  |uhoh: |kopfkrat :c
tolle Fänge sag ich nur !! #6


----------



## herrm (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

weis jemand wie es momentan in der ecke roermond mit dem vertikal fischen läuft.
wollen am wochenende für zwei tage hin.


----------



## the doctor (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Ich war vor 2 Wochen auch auf dem Wasser....allerdings war es viel zu stürmig...
Du könntes aber Glück haben jetzt am Wochenende, wenn die temperaturen so bleiben und der Wind nicht zunimmt...
allerdings stehen die Zander jetzt sehr tief


----------



## herrm (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

wir haben ein wochenende mit jan dibbets gebucht,holland ist neuland für mich ,hoffentlich spielt das wetter mit.


----------



## the doctor (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

na dann viel Spass!

der Jan weiss schon wo es lang geht und ihr werdet auch fangen!#6


----------



## herrm (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

geh mal davon aus,dass wir ein paar fische fangen.


----------



## Marius (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander*

Roermond läuft nach wie vor sehr gut. Ein Bekanter hatte die Woche auch wieder 17 Zander. Die Fische sind im Begriff zu steigen. Man muss etwas suchen aber wenn man sie gefunden hat macht es richtig spaß.


----------

